# How to give God glory when responding to a compliment?



## grizzlor (Dec 10, 2008)

I received a compliment the other day and was wondering something.

What would be a good way to respond to the person to give God all the glory without sounding odd or cliche?


----------



## he beholds (Dec 10, 2008)

Good question


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 10, 2008)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f25/taking-compliment-without-getting-proud-20232/


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 10, 2008)

Well, a simple thank you is half-way there. I'm one who takes to stammering around, too, when complimented, or minimizing the complement, etc. The ease of bringing glory to God amidst a compliment certainly depends, too, on what you're being complimented for. I've said, in the past, various things: "I'm thankful to God that my work/teaching/sermon" blessed you in that way." "Praise God that you were blessed", etc. It's hard, but practice helps (and I'm pretty unpracticed at it and don't always get the above out unless I'm very cognizant of what I'm doing at the time).


----------



## TheFleshProfitethNothing (Dec 10, 2008)

Sometimes it's like the gospel, it offends, and people think your a nut case.

Giving God all the Glory is foreign to the natural man, and the carnal man struggles with it as well.

I just remember that "all good things come from the Father of lights"...and use that as a foundational thought in responding...it's not always the thought spoken, but leads to other scriptural things.

And as Todd mentioned, it takes practice.


----------



## nicnap (Dec 10, 2008)

A simple, "thanks" is all that is needed, usually. Sometime though, more is warranted.

I think sometimes we can become so self-deprecating that it seems false...almost arrogant.


----------



## Wannabee (Dec 10, 2008)

I often (well, not that it happens often) reply with "Praise God." It offers agreement that the sermon, or whatever service, was done well, but gives credit where credit is due. If one preaches Scripture with integrity then they've done well, so it's not disingenuous to accept the compliment in the praise of the One who gives us strength and works in us to will and to do.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 10, 2008)

I ditto the simple thanks as being best...or a "cool." 


I almost stopped complimenting people altogether as a new Christian when I ran into a lady notorious for the "No, it's not me..it's just the Lord...I couldn't possibly do anything but the Lord is good and it is all me...." for at least 3 or 4 solid minutes..... that taught me for sure!


----------



## nicnap (Dec 10, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> I ditto the simple thanks as being best...or a "cool."
> 
> 
> I almost stopped complimenting people altogether as a new Christian when I ran into a lady notorious for the "No, it's not me..it's just the Lord...I couldn't possibly do anything but the Lord is good and it is all me...." for at least 3 or 4 solid minutes..... that taught me for sure!



I ran into her too...did she have blue hair?


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes, and it was very tall...wait, that was Marge Simpson!


----------



## nicnap (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Poimen (Dec 10, 2008)

Anyways... I have learned over the years to take a compliment in a gracious fashion. Though most people are probably not offended it is actually rude to try to deny that what you did had anything to do with you - they wanted to encourage you and you end up denying them that opportunity (especially in the context of Christian brotherhood and giving). 

I have changed my ways and now I usually say "You are welcome" or "It was my pleasure. I do try, however, to respond like Joe with "Praise the Lord" when the compliment is given with respect to a sermon.


----------



## Herald (Dec 10, 2008)

To a Christian: "Thank you."

To an unbeliever: "Thank you."


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Dec 10, 2008)

I usually feign bashfullness, put on my aw-shucks demeanor, flip my wrist in playful dismissal and flirtaciously encourage them with the reply "Go on."

I earn cute points and bring much shameless glory to myself at this juncture.

On a serious note it is odd when people give you props for physical attributes, I have really blue eyes and the ladies can't resist 'em, the rest of me they can, but the eyes they gravitate to like a moth to a flame; I just can't take credit for these baby blues.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2008)

Sometimes I have hesitated to complement the pastor on his sermon because I don't want to cause him to become proud. I suspect some pastors have to work against feelings of pride about how well they lead their flock. Or even other people in their secular vocations.

But someone told me once that a good thing to say is "I think you were faithful [to the text]. Thanks for that." It sounded like a good suggestion to me.


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 11, 2008)

> To a Christian: "Thank you."
> 
> To an unbeliever: "Thank you."



Interesting. Any difference in tone or inflection when speaking to a pagan?


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Dec 11, 2008)

Thank you

Praise God!


----------



## jambo (Dec 11, 2008)

Me: "Thank you for your message I really appreciated what you said thismorning"
Speaker (in a bashful manner): "Oh, it was the Lord."
Me: "Well it wasn't _that_ good."


----------



## grizzlor (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## blhowes (Dec 11, 2008)

My compliments to all participants of this thread. Very interesting reading. Good job!



jambo said:


> Me: "Thank you for your message I really appreciated what you said thismorning"
> Speaker (in a bashful manner): "Oh, it was the Lord."
> Me: "Well it wasn't _that_ good."


----------



## satz (Dec 11, 2008)

kvanlaan said:


> > To a Christian: "Thank you."
> >
> > To an unbeliever: "Thank you."
> 
> ...



Could you clarify a little what you were getting at, Kevin?

I have to confess to being a little confused.


----------



## gene_mingo (Dec 11, 2008)

jambo said:


> Me: "Thank you for your message I really appreciated what you said thismorning"
> Speaker (in a bashful manner): "Oh, it was the Lord."
> Me: "Well it wasn't _that_ good."


----------

